# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Bussiliikenteen etuudet Göteborgissa

## vristo

Tuossa HSL:n runkobussiketjussa keskustelimme jo jotain Göteborgin joukkoliikenteestä, jossa muutamat foormulaiset esittivät kritiikkiä ko. kaupungissa yleisessä käytössä olevista vahvoista joukkoliikenne-etuuksista, joita ei käytä pelkästään ratikat, vaan myös bussit, erittäin laajassa mitassa. 

Alkuun esitän melko summittaisesti valitun videopätkän Göteborgin bussiliikenteestä. Tässä videossa ajetaan Grön Express-linjaa, joka on käsittääkseni jonkinlainen seudullinen pikalinja. Näitä liikennöidään hyvin vaihtelevalla kalustolla.

Tällaisella:
http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/z...Orust70368.jpg

Tai, jopa tällaisia saattaa olla noilla Express-linjoilla:
http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/z.../Orust7034.jpg

Ajovideo siis tässä:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvpGg...feature=relmfu

Minua suuresti miellyttää tuossa videossa huomata, kuinka jopa tällainen seudullinen bussilinja ajaa moninpaikoin aivan omia kaistojaan, jotka on erotettu paitsi rakenteellisesti muusta liikenteestä, niin myös asiaomaisella liikennemerkillä, jonkalaista ei esimerkiksi Suomen tieliikennelainsäädäntö tunne ollenkaan.

Nio mil busskörfält i Göteborg (linkki: http://www.busstidningen.se/)

Edelleen, kun videossa mennään moottoritietä kohti Göteborgia ja saavutaan ilmeisestikin kaupungin tuntumaan, siirtyy bussi lähes raitiovaunumaiseen liikenteeseen ja sen joukkoliikennekaistoilla on omat nopeilla etuuksilla varustetut ratikkaliikennevalot ja pian mennäänkin jo ihan fyysisesti samoja kaistoja pitkin kuin raitiovaunut. Näyttää nopealta ja tehokkaalta. Linjan varrella olevat vaihtopaikat on suunniteltu niin, että vaihtoliikennevälineestä toiseen olisi mahdollisimman helppoa. Pysäkit on matkan varrella suunniteltu niin, että niihin saa bussin helposti suoraksi, koko pituudeltaan. Sama koskee koko bussiliikennettä.

Miten ihmeessä Göteborgissa liikenneinfra suunnitellaan ja rakennetaan niin, että se huomioi -rakenteellisesti-alusta saakka joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuden? Ihailen suuresti tällaista asennetta joukkoliikennettä kohtaan, oli se sitten bussi, ratikka tai mikä hyvänsä joukkoliikenneväline. Jollain on ollut selvästi ajatus sujuvasta joukkoliikenteestä noita suunnitellessaan.

Meillä Helsingin alueella bussi on "vain" auto, jonka paikka on liikenneruuhkissa muiden autojen joukossa. Vain, ehkäpä Länsiväylän bussikaistat ovat jotain sinnepäin, mutta voisin hyvin kuvitella, että Göteborgissa se olisi viety vieläkin pidemmälle. 

Korostan vielä, etten ole itse käynyt vielä Göteborgissa, mutta tulevana kesänä sen varmasti teen.

---------- Viesti lisätty 18.4.2012 kello 0:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 17.4.2012 kello 23:39 ----------

Yksi linkki vielä aiheesta:

http://www.busstidningen.se/2012/02/...en-i-goteborg/

----------


## vristo

Tässäkin videossa bussi lähtee ratikkakaistalle, joka on täysin eristetty muusta liikenteestä:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOZhG...tailpage#t=46s

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:49 ----------

Liikennevaloja ei näy juuri missään ja nekin, joita bussin matkalla tulee, ovat monesti ratikkavaloja ja vaihtuvat samantien kun bussi tulee kohdalle (viittaan em. videoon). 

Eilen jonottelin tulevalla "nollajokerillamme", eli h58:lla, Aleksis Kivenkadulla, odottaen pääsyä Sturenkadun yli. Vihreä valo on lyhyt ja autoja edessä paljon ja taisi mennä kolmet vihreät ennekuin pääsin risteyksen yli. 

Hieman eri asenne joukkoliikenteen sujuvuutta kohtaan kuin Göteborgissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Mun käsittääkseni toi sun linkkaamasi määräysmerkki on ihan tavallinen bussikaistaa osoittava merkki. Se vaan on Ruotsissa pyöreä ja meillä suorakulmio. En tiedä, toimisiko se tehokkaammin, jos se olisi meilläkin pyöreä. Analogia pyörätie- ja jalkakäytävämerkkeihin ainakin toimisi paremmin.

Kun sanot, että muutamat foorumilaiset esittivät kritiikkiä Göteborgin vahvoista joukkoliikenne-etuuksista, joita ei käytä pelkästään ratikat, vaan myös bussit, niin taidat vähän trollata. Tuskin ketään se haittaa, että valoetuuksia tarjotaan busseille, tai että omia kaistoja tarjotaan busseille. Se, mikä tässä närästää, on sellaisten joukkoliikennekaistojen perustaminen, joita käyttävät sekä raitiovaunut että bussit. Pääsääntöisesti tulee olla niin, että jos samalla väylällä on välttämättä oltava molempia liikennemuotoja, niin raitiovaunuilla on omat kaistansa ja busseilla omansa.

Minä peräänkuuluttaisin ensisijaisesti sellaista katujen työnjakoa, että kaikki liikennemuodot eivät änkeä samalle kadulle. Helsingissä tällainen ajattelu on vierasta, meillä ei osata oikein luopua mistään, joten kun jotain uutta tulee, niin se sitten yritetään sovittaa olemassaolevan sekaan ja lopputulos on huono. Maanantaina nähdään, miten KSV on selvittänyt Topeliuksenkadun haasteet, kun sinne pitää tuoda pyörät ja ratikat, mutta ei saa luopua autoista, busseista, parkkipaikoista eikä puista. Vai saako sittenkin?

Mielenkiintoista olisi toteuttaa esikaupunkien bussikaistat keskikaistoina ja keskikorokkein ajoradasta erotettuna. Pidän todennäköisenä, että autot eksyisivät tällaisille keskikaistoille huomattavasti harvemmin kuin sille ihan tavallisennäköiselle, kaistaviivoin erotetulle laitimmaiselle autokaistalle, jonka päällä lukee BUS ja jolla saa ajaa ihan laillisestikin, jos kääntyy oikealle, jos etsii parkkipaikkaa, jos on polkupyörä tai mopo ja niin edelleen. Esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäentiellä  jos ei sinne olisi tulossa ratikkaa  bussikaistat voisivat olla keskellä ja pysäkit saarekepysäkkejä. 

Mikko L selvitti hyvin, mitä haittaa on siitä, että bussit ja ratikat käyttävät samoja väyliä. Voisin kuvitella, että Helsingissä bussit kuluttavat ratikkakiskoja vähemmän kapean raideleveyden vuoksi; bussin pyörät eivät taida tyypillisesti osua ratikkakiskon päälle. Vai miten on esim. AKK:lla?

Helsinkiläiseksi perinteeksi on muodostunut, että ratikkarata on aina asvaltoitua ja betonoitua urakiskoa. Silloin kunnossapidon kustannusten ero ei ole samaa luokkaa kuin Göteborgissa, kun vertaa ratikkakaistaa ja yhteiskaistaa. Meillä kuitenkin voisi, ja pitäisi, rakentaa myös sepelöityä vignolkiskotettua pölkkyrataa tai kaupunkikuvallisista syistä vignolkiskotettua viherrataa. Esimerkiksi Koirasaarentiellä ja Jokerilla tällainen säästäisi suuria summia sekä rakennus- että huoltokustannuksissa.

Yhteiskaistoista on sellainenkin haitta, että nopeilla osuuksilla yhteiskaistan kaltevuudet on tehtävä bussien mukaan, jolloin ratikka ei enää voikaan ajaa kaarteista nopeasti, sillä se vaatisi erilaiset kaltevuudet. No, jos ratikan kannalta väärin rakennettu kaista tekee siitä hitaan, niin hidas on ratikan taakse jäävä bussikin.

Ruotsissa on todettu lisäksi, että raitioteiden perustus kärsii bussiliikenteestä ja kadun päällyste painuu, mikä voidaan välttää vain rakentamalla raitiotie huomattavasti kalliimmin. Myös tilantarve kasvaa, kun yhteiskaistat nappaavat katutilasta keskimäärin metrin enemmän kuin pelkkä raitiotie. Meillekin tuttua on se, ettei pysäkkikorokkeita voida rakentaa riittävän korkeiksi, jos pysäkkejä käyttävät myös bussit.

Ranskalainen periaate on, ettei raitioliikenteen rinnalla ylipäätään pidä olla samaan pääsuuntaan bussiliikennettä, sillä tuplaliikenne merkitsisi sitä, ettei raitiovaunun kapasiteettia täysin hyödynnetä. Raideliikenne on runko, jota bussiliikenne täydentää mutta bussit eivät kilpaile samoista matkustajista.

----------


## vristo

> Kun sanot, että muutamat foorumilaiset esittivät kritiikkiä Göteborgin vahvoista joukkoliikenne-etuuksista, joita ei käytä pelkästään ratikat, vaan myös bussit, niin taidat vähän trollata.


No, ei kyllä vähäisessäkään määrin ollut tarkoituseni trollata. Pahoitteluni, jos sait sellaisen käsityksen.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Mun käsittääkseni toi sun linkkaamasi määräysmerkki on ihan tavallinen bussikaistaa osoittava merkki. Se vaan on Ruotsissa pyöreä ja meillä suorakulmio. En tiedä, toimisiko se tehokkaammin, jos se olisi meilläkin pyöreä. Analogia pyörätie- ja jalkakäytävämerkkeihin ainakin toimisi paremmin.


On suomalaisella ja ruotsalaisella bussikaistamerkillä hieman eroakin: toisin kuin meillä ruotsalainen merkki sallii vain linjaliikenteen (ellei lisäkilvellä muuta määrätä), ei esimerkiksi henkilöautojen ryhmittymistä. Sitäpaitsi taksien, jakeluautojen tms. salliminen lisäkilvillä on aika harvinaista meikäläiseen käytäntöön verrattuna. Merkkien ero on siis hyvin samantapainen kuin pyöreällä jalkakäytävämerkillä (vain jalankulku sallittu) ja kulmikkaalla kävelykatumerkillä (ties mikä huoltoajo sallittu jalankulkijoiden lisäksi).

----------


## vristo

> Mun käsittääkseni toi sun linkkaamasi määräysmerkki on ihan tavallinen bussikaistaa osoittava merkki. Se vaan on Ruotsissa pyöreä ja meillä suorakulmio. En tiedä, toimisiko se tehokkaammin, jos se olisi meilläkin pyöreä. Analogia pyörätie- ja jalkakäytävämerkkeihin ainakin toimisi paremmin.


Joo, olet tosiaankin oikeassa: meillä Suomessa suorakulmion muotoinen "linja-autokaista"-merkki (541a tai 541b, viimeisessä myös taksit) kuuluu ohjemerkkeihin, Ruotsissa se näköjään kuuluu pyöreään liikennemerkkiryhmään, joka meillä olisi "määräysmerkit". Lisäksi meillä se roikkuu ajoradan yläpuolella, kun taas Ruotsissa se on omassa tolpassaan. Toisinaan näytetään käytettävä, kummassakin maassa, "ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty"-merkkiä, jonka alla on "ei koske linja-autoja". Tämä tosin on Ruotsissa usein muodossa "gäller ej bussar i linjetrafik". 




> Se, mikä tässä närästää, on sellaisten joukkoliikennekaistojen perustaminen, joita käyttävät sekä raitiovaunut että bussit. Pääsääntöisesti tulee olla niin, että jos samalla väylällä on välttämättä oltava molempia liikennemuotoja, niin raitiovaunuilla on omat kaistansa ja busseilla omansa.


Minä taas olen sitä mieltä, että muun liikenteen armoilla kulkevalle joukkoliikenteelle olisi annettava samat etuudet, olivat ne sitten raitiovaunuja tai busseja. Samat maksavat matkustajat niissä liikkuvat. Tätä mieltä on myös mm. Göteborgin alueen "HSL" eli Västtrafik, joka tosiaankin satsaa ensi vuonna 112 miljoona kruunua bussiliikenteen parantamiseen. Paremmat liikennevaloetuudet ovat se, mistä täällä HSL-alueella voitaisiin ensin lähteä liikkeelle. Yhteiskaistat ovat yksi keino myös. Kun bussiliikenne, raskaan raideliikenteen kehittämisen myötä, karsiutuu, niin jäljelle jääviin runkobusseihin voisi satsata kunnolla, kunnollisilla väylillä ja etuuksilla. Tai, muuttaa niitä raitiolinjoiksi myöhemmin.




> Mielenkiintoista olisi toteuttaa esikaupunkien bussikaistat keskikaistoina ja keskikorokkein ajoradasta erotettuna. Pidän todennäköisenä, että autot eksyisivät tällaisille keskikaistoille huomattavasti harvemmin kuin sille ihan tavallisennäköiselle, kaistaviivoin erotetulle laitimmaiselle autokaistalle, jonka päällä lukee BUS ja jolla saa ajaa ihan laillisestikin, jos kääntyy oikealle, jos etsii parkkipaikkaa, jos on polkupyörä tai mopo ja niin edelleen. Esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäentiellä  jos ei sinne olisi tulossa ratikkaa  bussikaistat voisivat olla keskellä ja pysäkit saarekepysäkkejä.


Näinhän oli aikanaan mm. Porkkalankadulla liikennöivillä Lauttasaaren busseilla ja se oli minusta varsin hyvä järjestely. Kuljin siitä matkustajana ja ehdin ajaa myös bussinkuljettajana. Se oli sitä bussiliikenteen tasoa, jonka perään nyt haikailen.




> Mikko L selvitti hyvin, mitä haittaa on siitä, että bussit ja ratikat käyttävät samoja väyliä. Voisin kuvitella, että Helsingissä bussit kuluttavat ratikkakiskoja vähemmän kapean raideleveyden vuoksi; bussin pyörät eivät taida tyypillisesti osua ratikkakiskon päälle. Vai miten on esim. AKK:lla?


Niin, meillä ja Göteborgissahan on se ero, että meillä bussit ovat ratikoita leveämpiä (2.55m vs. 2.30-2.40m) ja Göteborgissa toisinpäin (2.55m vs. 2.65m). Göteborgilaisella ratikkaväylällä bussit mahtuvat hyvin ajamaan ja kohtaamaan, meillä on nykyisin vain muutama kohta, jossa bussit mahtuisivat kohtaamaan, varsinkin pysäkkien kohdalla. AKK on yksi niistä ja loistava sellainen.




> Yhteiskaistoista on sellainenkin haitta, että nopeilla osuuksilla yhteiskaistan kaltevuudet on tehtävä bussien mukaan, jolloin ratikka ei enää voikaan ajaa kaarteista nopeasti, sillä se vaatisi erilaiset kaltevuudet. No, jos ratikan kannalta väärin rakennettu kaista tekee siitä hitaan, niin hidas on ratikan taakse jäävä bussikin.


Minusta näyttää siltä, että Göteborgissa yhteiskaistat sijaitsevat aivan keskustassa (onko olemassa karttaa noista?), jossa nopeudet eivät nouse korkeiksi muutenkaan (30-50km/h, olettaisin?). Keskustan ulkopuolella ratikkaradat ovat täysin rautatieratoja, kuten nimim. "GT8N":kin totesi. Mutta tällöinkin bussien etuudet, omat kaistat, kokonaan omat bussikadut, selkeät vaihtopysäkit ovat kovaa priorisontiluokkaa. Toisinsanoen, joukkoliikenteen tehokkus, sujuvuus ja helppokäyttöisyys koetaan tärkeäksi oli kulkuväline mikä hyvänsä.




> Ruotsissa on todettu lisäksi, että raitioteiden perustus kärsii bussiliikenteestä ja kadun päällyste painuu, mikä voidaan välttää vain rakentamalla raitiotie huomattavasti kalliimmin. Myös tilantarve kasvaa, kun yhteiskaistat nappaavat katutilasta keskimäärin metrin enemmän kuin pelkkä raitiotie. Meillekin tuttua on se, ettei pysäkkikorokkeita voida rakentaa riittävän korkeiksi, jos pysäkkejä käyttävät myös bussit.


Meillähän yhteiskaistojen pysäkit on nimenomaan mitoitettu matalalattiaisten ratikoiden mukaan, jolloin niiden käyttö, tiettyjen bussimallien ovien kanssa, bussiliikenteessä vaikeutuu. Tästähän selvitään niin, että bussien ovet aukeastivat sisäänpäin tai ne olisivat samantyypiset liukuovet kuin ratikoissakin. Myös pysäkkikorokkeen reunakiven profiilin muodolla voidaan helpotta asiaa; Keski-Euroopassa käytetään käsittäkseni yleisesti pyöristettyä reunakiveä.




> Ranskalainen periaate on, ettei raitioliikenteen rinnalla ylipäätään pidä olla samaan pääsuuntaan bussiliikennettä, sillä tuplaliikenne merkitsisi sitä, ettei raitiovaunun kapasiteettia täysin hyödynnetä. Raideliikenne on runko, jota bussiliikenne täydentää mutta *bussit eivät kilpaile samoista matkustajista*.


 Raideliikenne on toki runko. Mutta, mä näen asian niin, että kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen eri muodot eivät koskaan kilpaile, samoista matkustajista, toisiaan vastaan. Joukkoliikenteen matkustaja on matkalla pisteestä A pisteeseen B. Ja kun yhteiskäyttökaistan pysäkille tulee ratikka tai bussi, niiden tasavertaiset edut takaavat, että hänelle ei ole väliä, kumman valitsee. Joukkoliikenteen ainoa kilpailija on yksityisauto.

----------


## vristo

Jatkan vielä hetken göteborilaisten bussilinjojen analysointia. 

Tämä on pätkä linjalta 58 (Bergsjön - City - Marklandsgatan - Brottkärr), joka on tavanomainen bussilinja. 

Aivan aluksi ajetaan ihan tavallisen bussin tavoin, mutta silloinkin risteyksissä on vahvat liikennevaloetuudet (ratikkavalot), jotka vaihtuvat heti kun bussi lähestyy niitä. Tämän jälkeen isolla valtaväylällä (Dag Hammarsköldsleden) on bussikaistat (huomaa joukkoliikennekaistan "määräysmerkki" roikkuu kaistan yllä ja siinä lisäkyltti: "även taxi, samt fordon med minst 2 person).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...GF7N0rj8#t=16s

Tässä kohtaa pistää merkille, että pysäkkisyvennys on sellainen, että sinne on helppo ajaa bussi suoraan, eikä tämä linjan 58 bussi, ilmeisesti nivelbussi, jää yhtään linkkuun tai mitkään ovet kauaksi pysäkin reunasta. Myöskin pysäkiltä lähtö voi tapahtua helposti, ilman, että joutuisi koukkaamaan vasemman kaistan kautta yhtään (meillä Stadissa on muutaman hankalasti poistuttava pysäkki, esim. Tukholmankadun pysäkki, n:o: 1380). Tästä pysäkistä eteenpäin ajetaan vielä raitiotien vieressä:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...F7N0rj8#t=161s

Kunnes tämän liikenneympyrän jälkeen siirrytään raitiokiskoille, yhteiskaistalle. Huomatkaa, ettei joillain ratikka-bussipysäkeillä ole ollenkaan varsinaisia suojateitä, vaan matkustajat ylittävät ajoväylän vapaasti. Toisilla pysäkeillä on toki valo-ohjaus:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...F7N0rj8#t=340s

Ratikkapysäkin jälkeen jopa käännytään oikealle, ilman tavanomaista ryhmittymistä (näin on toki myös meillä mm. Itämerenkadulla):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...F7N0rj8#t=533s

Tässä jonotetaan liikennevaloissa autojen kanssa, jonka jälkeen jatketaan ratikkakiskoilla. Pysäkit ovat yhteiskäyttöpysäkkejä:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...F7N0rj8#t=748s

Kunnes tullaan isommalle pysäkille, jossa bussi menee omaan pysäkkitaskuunsa. Tämän pysäkin jälkeen bussi kuitenkin palaa ratikkakiskoille:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...F7N0rj8#t=915s

Tuntuu, että koko bussilinjan reitti on tarkkaan suunniteltu, pieniä yksityiskohtia myöten. Ei vain laitettu kulkemaan tiettyjä katuja pitkin.

----------


## vristo

Kahlasin tietoa Göteborgin alueen liikennehankkeista:

"Västsvenska paketet" on 17 vuoden panostus alueen liikenteeseen, ja eteenkin joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen.

Västsvenska paketet - ett språng för framtiden

Tämä sisältää muunmuassa:

Kestävämmän liikennejärjestelmän

Enemmän ja parempaa joukkoliikennettä-eteenkin bussiliikenteen parantamiseen satsataan (mm. lisää bussikaistoja, parempia vaihtopaikkoja, lisää linjoja ja bussivuoroja, raideliikennettä)

Ruuhkamaksut, jotka otetaan käyttöön 1. tammikuuta 2013.

http://www.transportstyrelsen.se/sv/...tt-i-goteborg/

Jättimäinen projekti, joka tähtää yksityisautoilun vähentämiseen ja joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvuun.

Huimaa!

Mainittakoon vielä ohimennen, että Göteborgin joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksia ohjaa sama ruotsalainen Thoreb-systeemi, kuin HSL-alueen Helmiäkin. Työkalut siis olisi meilläkin. Göteborgissa joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus on kuitenkin kärkiprioriteettiluokkaa, meillä ei.

http://www.thoreb.se/images/thorebfi...ences_2008.pdf

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:29 ----------

Pari youtubea aiheesta:

Västsvenska paketet - För en hållbar utveckling av Västsverige | Trafikverket 

Det Goda Livet | Trafikverket

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:37 ----------

Lisää:
Presentation av Västsvenska

----------


## late-

> Mainittakoon vielä ohimennen, että Göteborgin joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksia ohjaa sama ruotsalainen Thoreb-systeemi, kuin HSL-alueen Helmiäkin. Työkalut siis olisi meilläkin. Göteborgissa joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus on kuitenkin kärkiprioriteettiluokkaa, meillä ei.


Göteborgin ja Thorebin järjestelmillä on yhteinen historia. Göteborgin versio on kuitenkin erkaantunut jossain vaiheessa omaksi kehityshaarakseen. Sinänsä Thorebin järjestelmä on täysin mahdollista saada toimimaan kunnolla, jos siihen osoitetaan tarpeeksi resursseja. Vastaavasti mikään järjestelmä ei toimi kunnolla, jos sitä ei ylläpidetä hyvin.

Valoetuuksien tehokkuutta ei ensisijaisesti määrittele etuuksien pyyntö- ja kuittausjärjestelmä, vaan valojen ohjaustapa. Etuusjärjestelmän luotettavuudella on kyllä vaikutusta asiaa. Göteborgissa ratikoiden etuudet tilataan aika laajasti perinteisillä silmukkatunnistimilla.

----------


## vristo

Onhan tyylikästä tämä Göteborgin ratikkaliikennekin; eipä paljoa muu liikenne häiritse sen kulkua.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0rRW...59RVAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Kaid

Kateeksi käy. 45 minuuttia linjan päästä päähän (video on nopeutettu ja pysäkkiajat leikattu pois) ja jos oikein katsoin niin ratikka pysähtyi _yhden kerran_ liikennevaloihin. Erotetun radan määrä oli myös vakuuttava.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onhan tyylikästä tämä Göteborgin ratikkaliikennekin; eipä paljoa muu liikenne häiritse sen kulkua.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0rRW...59RVAAAAAAAAAA


Vallan mainio esitys. Liikennevaloihin vaunu pysähtyi yhden kerran. Muutaman kerran kyllä havaitsin lievää hidastusta ennen valoja.

Pari muutakin havaintoa. Kun mentiin autokaistojen keskellä, etäisyys autokaistan reunaan oli reilu niin, ettei ole kuljettajalla pelkoa siitä, että osuu vieressä kulkevan peileihin. Eikä myöskään pelkoa siitä, että autoilijat koukkailevat raiteelle nimellisen korkuisen rotvallin yli. Sen estää sora, sepeli tai nurmi. Oikein! Yleinen pysäkkijärjestely oli, että vastasuunnan pysäkit olivat lomittain niin, että kulkusuuntaan nähden pysäkin loppupäät olivat vastakkain ja siinä välissä oli suojatie raiteiden poikki. Muualla oli raiteiden välissä aita. Jalankulkijat siis ohjataan kulkemaan radan poikki kuljettajien silmien alta eikä vaunun takaa niin, ettei ole näkyvyyttä oikealta mahdollisesti saapuvan vaunun suuntaan.

Raide on avorataa usein myös katuympäristössä. Göteborgissa on siihen hyvä syykin. He ovat laskeneet, että asfaltoidun raiteen ylläpito on muistaakseni tuplahintaista avorataan verrattuna. Miksi siis maksaa paljon, kun on parempikin ratkaisu, joka pitää autotkin poissa raiteelta...

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tämä youtube-käyttäjä on tallentanut muitakin Göteborgin raitiolinjoja:

http://www.youtube.com/user/dreamscapegbg

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:17 ----------

Katsokaas tätäkin kaupunkiympäristössä olevaa ratikkarataa linjaa (vrt. vaikkapa Munkkiniemen puistotie) 2; siinä on autoliikenteen ajoväylätkin kummallakin puolella.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...xvUhQfQ#t=381s

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:25 ----------

Ensimmäinen fyysinen este ratikkaradalla  :Wink: :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...xvUhQfQ#t=405s

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:29 ----------

Tässä mennään sitten hetken matkaa ratikalla samaa yhteiskaistaa edellä ajavan bussin perässä. Eipä näy hirveästi toisiaan haittaavan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teZ58...ailpage#t=426s

----------


## vristo

Näitä videoita katsellessa tulee vain mieleeni ajatus, että onpahan Göteborgissa aika kattava "metrojärjestelmä" (nuo raitio- ja bussilinjat siis yhdessä). 

Toki siellä on myös kehittyvä lähijunaliikenne, johon heillä on suunnittelilla oma "pisaransakin":

Västlänken

----------


## GT8N

> Göteborgin ja Thorebin järjestelmillä on yhteinen historia. Göteborgin versio on kuitenkin erkaantunut jossain vaiheessa omaksi kehityshaarakseen. Sinänsä Thorebin järjestelmä on täysin mahdollista saada toimimaan kunnolla, jos siihen osoitetaan tarpeeksi resursseja. Vastaavasti mikään järjestelmä ei toimi kunnolla, jos sitä ei ylläpidetä hyvin.


Näin näyttää olevan kun verrataan Göteborgia ja Helsinkiä. Täällä on kyllä hankittu hienot järjestelmät, mutta resurssien ja ylläpidon puutteen vuoksi hyödyt ovat jääneet lunastamatta, kun "järjestelmähän on jo". Tästä kroonisesta valoissaseisoskelusta pääseekin nauttimaan täällä päivittäin hamaan tulevaisuuteen asti.




> Valoetuuksien tehokkuutta ei ensisijaisesti määrittele etuuksien pyyntö- ja kuittausjärjestelmä, vaan valojen ohjaustapa. Etuusjärjestelmän luotettavuudella on kyllä vaikutusta asiaa. Göteborgissa ratikoiden etuudet tilataan aika laajasti perinteisillä silmukkatunnistimilla.


Vaikka silmukat ovatkin "vanhan liiton" laitteita, ovat ne silti tehtävänsä täyttäviä ja erittäin toimintavarmoja. Helsingissä kun ei ole halua eikä resursseja hyödyntää livan mahdollisuuksia, näkisin täysin hyvänä ratkaisuna käyttää silmukoita mahdollisimman paljon valojen tilauksessa, jos nykytilanteeseen ei muuten saada muutosta.







> Tämä youtube-käyttäjä on tallentanut muitakin Göteborgin raitiolinjoja:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/dreamscapegbg


Videot ovat kerrassaan mainioita. Alkaa vain pännimään kuinka hyvin liikenne toimii muualla.

----------


## Max

Ja huomenna Göteborgiin  :Smile:  Kyseessä on tosin enimmäkseen maaseudulle suuntautuva työmatka, mutta ehtinee tuolla silti ratikan jos toisenkin nähdä.

----------


## vristo

Mua ihmetyttää noissa videoissa näkyvä henkilöautoliikenteen vähyys tai ainakaan se ei estä joukkoliikenteen kulkua. Miten Göteborgissa on saatu tällaiset ratkaisut aikaan? Missä ovat ruuhkat? Kai sielläkin nyt autoillakin ajetaan?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:47 ----------

Tässä vähän vastapainoksi joukkoliikenteen sujumista eilen Helsingin Kampin alueella:

Bussiliikenteen etuudet Helsingissä

----------


## Kani

> Tässä vähän vastapainoksi joukkoliikenteen sujumista eilen Helsingin Kampin alueella:
> 
> Bussiliikenteen etuudet Helsingissä


No lähitulevaisuudessahan noille henkilöautoille tehdään lisää tilaa keskustaan, kun bussilinjoja katkaistaan reuna-alueille. Näin taataan Euroopan paras autoliikenne. Tuosta kohtaa kyllä menee busseja, mutta niiden matkustajathan joutavat käyttää metroa.

----------


## Max

Göteborgissa on koko keskustan alueella joko kiellettyä tai käytännössä mahdotonta ajella henkilöautolla, niitä siellä ei juurikaan näkynyt edes pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan. Sitä vastoin näin kyllä aamuruuhkan aikaan paljonkin tilanteita, joissa raitiovaunu jonotti risteyksessä pysäkille pääsyä ja sellaisia, joissa kiskoilla ajelevat bussit estivät raitiovaunun sujuvan etenemisen. Kaiken kaikkiaan kyllä kaupungin keskusta oli mielestäni yllättävänkin viihtyisä  :Smile: 

Google Mapsista voi muuten esim. osoitteella Seminariegatan 6, Göteborg katsella aika mielenkiintoista katua, jossa ei maapohjaisten kiskojen lisäksi ole kuin kevyen liikenteen väylät.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> No lähitulevaisuudessahan noille henkilöautoille tehdään lisää tilaa keskustaan, kun bussilinjoja katkaistaan reuna-alueille. Näin taataan Euroopan paras autoliikenne. Tuosta kohtaa kyllä menee busseja, mutta niiden matkustajathan joutavat käyttää metroa.


Toisaalta nykyinen bussiliikenteen tiheys Helsingin sisääntuloväylillä tuntuu olevan ainakin henkinen este kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastolle kaventaa ajoratoja 6 metriin (kaistat 3,00 m + 3,00 m) ja samalla mahdollistaa raitiotien leventäminen 5.60 m -> 6,00 m tai jopa leveämmäksi. Tämä siitä huolimatta että nykyisellä todelliset ajokaistojen leveydet ovat paikoin alle 3,00 m.

Tuo raitiotien leventäminen olisi raitioliikenteen luotettavuuden kehittämisen kannalta tärkeää siksi, että vasta 1,20 m etäisyys kiskon ajoreunasta sulkuviivan tai reunakiven ulkoreunaan takaa sen, että raitiovaunu mahtuu sulkuviivassa tai reunakivessä kiinni olevan bussi tai kuorma-auton ohi hidastamatta. 3,00 m raidevälillä ja 1,00 m raideleveydellä tuo 1,20 m etäisyys vastaa 6,40 m raitiotien leveyttä. Ja tämä on taas edellytys sille, että voidaan asettaa raitiolinjojen ajoajat lähemmäksi teoreettisia optimeja luotettavuuden silti kärsimättä.

Ja kun raitioliikenteen luotettavuutta parannetaan yhdessä tälläkin forumilla monesti käsiteltyjen muiden toimenpiteiden kanssa, pystytään raitioliikennettä jatkamaan esikaupunkialueelle matkustajien palvelutason heikkenemättä ja sen jopa parantuessa ajoaikojen hajonnan pienentyessä ja matkustusmukavuuden parantuessa.

Mutta tässäkin on muna-kana -ongelma: Jatketaanko ensin raitiolinjoja esikaupunkialueille ja ajetaan päällekkäistä liikennettä (bussi + ratikka) niin kauan kunnes raitiotiet on saatu levennettyä, vai aloitetaanko raitioteiden leventäminen ensin ja (ainakin paperilla) suurennetaan bussiliikenteen ajoaikojen hajontaa nykyäänkin ruuhkaisella osuuksilla siksi ajaksi, kun raitiolinjojen esikaupunkijatkojen leventäminen kestää. Ellei sitten siirretä jo nyt tiettyjä bussilinjoja pois ydinkeskustan terminaaleista joko päättymään muualle kantakaupunkiin tai lyhennetä heilurilinjoiksi?

----------


## vristo

Bussiliikenteen kaistaetuudet Helsingissä osa 2:

Kuva

----------


## 339-DF

Aika outoa. Tuohan on toteutettu nyt niin, että autojonon pitäisi seisoa ratikan tukkeena eikä bussin. Olisikohan autoilijat tottuneet siihen, ettei ratikkakiskoilla yleensä saa ajaa? Jäävät sitten vanhasta muistista kiskojen viereiselle kaistalle, vaikka liikennemerkki muuta yrittäisikin osoittaa. No, sinänsä ei mikään ihme. Onhan meillä ripoteltu pitkin leveitä reippaastiajettavia katujammekin sellaisia nättejä punakeltaisia koristeita, joissa on jotain mustia numeroita, kuten 30. Mulle ei ole koskaan selvinnyt, mitä ne oikein mahtaa tarkoittaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Safka

> Aika outoa. Tuohan on toteutettu nyt niin, että autojonon pitäisi seisoa ratikan tukkeena eikä bussin. Olisikohan autoilijat tottuneet siihen, ettei ratikkakiskoilla yleensä saa ajaa? Jäävät sitten vanhasta muistista kiskojen viereiselle kaistalle, vaikka liikennemerkki muuta yrittäisikin osoittaa. No, sinänsä ei mikään ihme. Onhan meillä ripoteltu pitkin leveitä reippaastiajettavia katujammekin sellaisia nättejä punakeltaisia koristeita, joissa on jotain mustia numeroita, kuten 30. Mulle ei ole koskaan selvinnyt, mitä ne oikein mahtaa tarkoittaa.


Ajokortin _omaavana_ sun pitäis tietää paitsi ne koristeet, myös muu tieliikennelaki. Eikö vain?

Tuo Pitkänsillan tienoo on muakin ihmetyttänyt. Jostain syystä siinä ryhmitytään hyvissä ajoin, jotta päästään kääntymään Hakaniemenrantaan. Useinhan ryhmittäytyminen tehdään viime metreillä, mutta tässä seistään korttelitolkulla bussien seassa. Onko se vain niin, että bussin eteen ei kehtaa kiilata, joten parempi ryhmittäytyä ajoissa?

----------


## citybus

> Ajokortin _omaavana_ sun pitäis tietää paitsi ne koristeet, myös muu tieliikennelaki. Eikö vain?
> 
> Tuo Pitkänsillan tienoo on muakin ihmetyttänyt. Jostain syystä siinä ryhmitytään hyvissä ajoin, jotta päästään kääntymään Hakaniemenrantaan. Useinhan ryhmittäytyminen tehdään viime metreillä, mutta tässä seistään korttelitolkulla bussien seassa. Onko se vain niin, että bussin eteen ei kehtaa kiilata, joten parempi ryhmittäytyä ajoissa?


Ihan laillinen tapa ryhmittyähän tuo on, joskin kiusallinen liikennesuunnittelun kukkanen. Itse ajan Sörnäisten rantatielle Kaisaniemestä aina Siltavuorenrantaa pitkin, jota kautta Hakaniemen sillalle ajamalla pääsee ohittamaan koko Hakaniemen.

Pitkäsilta takaisin joukkoliikenteelle. Piste.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pitkäsilta takaisin joukkoliikenteelle. Piste.


Helsingin joukkoliikenteen luotettavuuden kehittämisohjelmassa ehdotetaan seuraavia toimenpiteitä Pitkänsillan toimivuuden parantamiseksi:
Toteutetaan asemakaavaehdotus, jossa Kaisaniemenranta katkaistaan. Tämä vähentää oikealle 
kääntyvien ajoneuvojen määrää. Toisaalta varareittiyhteys keskustaan poistuu.Keskustasta tultaessa opastetaan liikenne Sörnäisten rantatielle Siltavuorenpenkereen kautta, 
minne on oma ryhmittymiskaista Unioninkadulla.Pitkänsillan käytön salliminen ainoastaan kevyelle ja joukkoliikenteelle. Pitkänsillan 
henkilöautoliikenteen läpiajokiellon palauttaminen ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## vristo

> Ihan laillinen tapa ryhmittyähän tuo on, joskin kiusallinen liikennesuunnittelun kukkanen.


 Ei ihan sillä myös Pitkäsillallahan oikeanpuoleinen kaista on joukkoliikennekaista. Nuo sille ryhmittyneet yksityisautot ovat siten ryhmittyneet liian aikaisin. Itse ratkaisin tuon jono-ongelman ottamalla vasemmanpuoleisen kaistan ja pyyhkäisemällä koko jonon ohi. Sitten kaistanvaihto heti Hakaniemenrannan risteyksen jälkeen jälleen oikealle kaistalle ja pysäkille. Mutta se ei lienee tuon liikennejärjestelyn tarkoitus: joukkoliikennekaista on tukossa yksityisautoista ja joukkoliikenne käyttää "yksityisautokaistaa".

Mä alan olla sitä mieltä, että bussikaistojen olisi sujuvuuden bussiliikenteen nimissä parempi olla katujen keskellä, Göteborgin tapaan, joko yhteiskaistoina raitiovaunujen kanssa tai sitten siinä vieressä. Tällöin eivät oikealle kääntyvät ajoneuvot häiritse. Mahdollisillle vasemmalle kääntyville olisi oma ryhmityskaistansa siellä, jossa sellainen olisi mahdollista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:58 ----------




> Pitkänsillan käytön salliminen ainoastaan kevyelle ja joukkoliikenteelle. Pitkänsillan 
> henkilöautoliikenteen läpiajokiellon palauttaminen ruuhka-aikoina.


Ihan okei tuo ja automaattinen kameravalvonta siihen, niin kyllähän sen luulisi tepsivän.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mä alan olla sitä mieltä, että bussikaistojen olisi sujuvuuden bussiliikenteen nimissä parempi olla katujen keskellä, Göteborgin tapaan, joko yhteiskaistoina raitiovaunujen kanssa tai sitten siinä vieressä. Tällöin eivät oikealle kääntyvät ajoneuvot häiritse. Mahdollisillle vasemmalle kääntyville olisi oma ryhmityskaistansa siellä, jossa sellainen olisi mahdollista.


No tuossa ainakin voisi olla paikallaan. Vielä enemmän paikallaan voisi olla joukkoliikenne sillan länsireunalla ja muu liikenne oikealla. Jotta bussit eivät tukkisi raitiotietä, jatketaan järjestelyä Hakaniemen torille asti ja bussiväylä siirtyy nykyisen raitiotieterminaalin länsipuolelle. Kun siellä on tilaa, paikkaa voidaan käyttää päätepysäkkinä ja joskus aikanaan kun keskustaan ei enää kulje busseja, siitä tulee bussien pääteasema oikein hyvällä sijainnilla.

Meillä kyllä joukkoliikenneväyliä suunnitellaan turhan mekaanisesti: raitiotiekiskot keskellä (koska raitiovaunut ovat vaaraksi jalankulkijoille...) ja bussit sitten taas aivan reunalle (ilmeisesti bussit eivät ole vaaraksi jalankulkijoille...) Kyllä muitakin sijoitteluja voisi kokeilla. Ja yhteiskaistatkin ovat joiltain osin perusteltuja, varsinkin pullonkaulapaikoissa, missä kaikille ei vaan saada omia väyliä.

----------


## ultrix

> Meillä kyllä joukkoliikenneväyliä suunnitellaan turhan mekaanisesti: raitiotiekiskot keskellä (koska raitiovaunut ovat vaaraksi jalankulkijoille...) ja bussit sitten taas aivan reunalle (ilmeisesti bussit eivät ole vaaraksi jalankulkijoille...) Kyllä muitakin sijoitteluja voisi kokeilla. Ja yhteiskaistatkin ovat joiltain osin perusteltuja, varsinkin pullonkaulapaikoissa, missä kaikille ei vaan saada omia väyliä.


Onko tuo se syy? Mä olen ymmärtänyt, että raitiovaunukaistat ovat keskellä, jotta saadaan risteyksissä loivemmat kaarresäteet ja bussit on reunoilla, jotta niille ei lähtökohtaisesti tarvitsisi rakentaa omaa saarekkepysäkki-infraa keskelle katua. Bussien tuomisessa raitiovaunujen sekaan on se riski, että raitioliikenne hidastuu ja raitiovaunukaistan ylläpitokustannukset nousevat oleellisesti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onko tuo se syy? Mä olen ymmärtänyt, että raitiovaunukaistat ovat keskellä, jotta saadaan risteyksissä loivemmat kaarresäteet ja bussit on reunoilla, jotta niille ei lähtökohtaisesti tarvitsisi rakentaa omaa saarekkepysäkki-infraa keskelle katua. Bussien tuomisessa raitiovaunujen sekaan on se riski, että raitioliikenne hidastuu ja raitiovaunukaistan ylläpitokustannukset nousevat oleellisesti.


Tuo on ainoa syy, jonka olen kuullut. Mutta nuo ovat ihan järkeenkäypiä perusteita, mikä selittää kyllä, miksi keskimäärin päädytään tällaisiin ratkaisuihin. Mutta ei nuo syyt vaadi pitämään johdonmukaisesti kiinni tuosta järjestyksestä. Mulle on syntynyt vaikutelma, että muita ratkaisuja ei edes pohdita, vaikka monessa paikassa vaihtoehtoiset järjestelyt voisivat olla paljon parempia. Mutta olisi kyllä mukava kuulla, jos joku tietäisi tästä aiheesta jotain lisää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt on HSL:n väellä mahdollisuus ottaa oppia.  :Wink: 

HSL:N HALLITUKSEN OPINTOMATKA RUOTSIIN 22. - 24.8.2012

----------


## vristo

> Nyt on HSL:n väellä mahdollisuus ottaa oppia. 
> 
> HSL:N HALLITUKSEN OPINTOMATKA RUOTSIIN 22. - 24.8.2012


Katselin samaa ja pettymykseni on suuri, jollei sieltä opita mitään.  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt on HSL:n väellä mahdollisuus ottaa oppia.


No, siinä voi mennä hetki, kun vasta nyt aletaan Tukholmassa ottamaan oppia. Dagens Nyheter nimittäin kertoo, että nelosen bussi saa lisää farttia. Jo on sikäli aikakin kun linja 4:llä on arkipäivisin n. 60 000 nousua, 20 000 enemmän kuin mitä esimerkiksi Tvärbananilla tai Roslagsbananilla on. DN kertoo, että nopeutta nostetaan etanavauhdista pyöräilyvauhtiin, mikä on jo kantakaupungissa aika huima keskinopeus. Eli nopeutus ensi syksystä alkaen tulee olemaan nopeudesta "etana" eli 14 km/h nopeuteen 20 km/h. Huomatkaa, että tukholmalaisnäkökulmasta Helsingin raitiotietkin matelee etanavauhtia.

Lisäksi lehti kertoo, että nelosen kulkeman reitin kaduista tulee kantakaupungin ensimmäiset, jotka sopivat paremmin joukko- ja kevyelle liikenteelle kuin autoliikenteelle. Christer G Wennerholm, hilpeän näköinen heppu kummallisine titteleineen (trafiklandstingsrådet eli liikennemaakäräjäneuvosto), pitää tärkeänä, ettei bussiliikenne sumppuunnu ja että saadaan tasaiset välit. Tähän aiotaan pyrkiä muun muassa uusilla bussikaistoilla, paremmilla liikennevaloetuuksilla, lyhyemmillä pysäkkiajoilla ja vähentämällä väärinpysäköidyista autoista johtuvia viivästyksiä.

Linja 4:ää siis parannetaan kokonaisuudessan, mutta myös muiden linjojen kaikkein heikoimpia kohtia aiotaan parantaa.

----------


## risukasa

> Katsokaas tätäkin kaupunkiympäristössä olevaa ratikkarataa linjaa (vrt. vaikkapa Munkkiniemen puistotie) 2; siinä on autoliikenteen ajoväylätkin kummallakin puolella.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...xvUhQfQ#t=381s


Muuten hyvä, mutta pilattu keskitysleirimäisellä verkkoaidalla. Sama fiilis jäi Tukholman Nockebyn radasta: Aitojen kanssa se on ankea 80-luvun kevytmetro, ilman aitoja voisi helposti mieltää moderniksi pikaratikaksi. Tietysti joku kulkua ohjaileva maisemallisempi ratkaisu pitää rakentaa tilalle, tai edes kasvattaa ne aidat kunnolla pensaiden sisään piiloon.




> Huomatkaa, että tukholmalaisnäkökulmasta Helsingin raitiotietkin matelee etanavauhtia.


Huomatkaa myös, että Tukholmassa ratikan kuuluukin madella, mutta bussin ei. Vuoden vanhalla Djurgårdslinjellä eivät vieläkään toimi valoetuudet ja meininki on lauantaisin jopa sekavampaa kuin meidän kolmosella, vaunut täynnä ja aikataulut aivan sekaisin.

----------


## sm3

> Muuten hyvä, mutta pilattu keskitysleirimäisellä verkkoaidalla. Sama fiilis jäi Tukholman Nockebyn radasta: Aitojen kanssa se on ankea 80-luvun kevytmetro, ilman aitoja voisi helposti mieltää moderniksi pikaratikaksi. Tietysti joku kulkua ohjaileva maisemallisempi ratkaisu pitää rakentaa tilalle, tai edes kasvattaa ne aidat kunnolla pensaiden sisään piiloon.


Aidat ovat turvallisuussyistä. Toisekseen noista ei saa 3-4 metrisiä sähköaitoja millään (semmoinen on keskitysleirin aita). Jos rataa ei olisi aidattu niin varmasti harva se päivä joku juoppo jäisi ratikan alle. 

Tuo on paljon paremmin toteutettu kuin Helsingin ratikat, joten tehdään ensin tänne samanlainen ja arvostellaan sitten muita. Tuommoisia aitoja on kaikkialla jossa ratikka ei kulje autotiellä, ajoväylien välissä tai ilmassa.

----------


## late-

> Muuten hyvä, mutta pilattu keskitysleirimäisellä verkkoaidalla.


Ei tuo aita hirveän siisti ole, mutta ei nyt sentään mikään piikkilanka-aita. Karlsruhessa käytetään siistejä kolmilanka-aitoja, joita Helsingissä näkee myös vihreinä. Minusta aivan passeli ratkaisu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja sitäkin voi pohtia, kuinka hyödyllisiä nuo aidat oikeasti ovat. Ainakin rautateillä junan alle jääneet ovat kautta aikojen lähes järjestään olleet itsemurhan tehneitä. Vaikka eihän tämäkään tosiasia ole estänyt ratojen aitaamista ja jalankulkijoiden tasoristeysten poistamista. Eli kai ne aidat sitten tulevat meillekin. Mutta jos perusteena todella on turvallisuus, niin samalla logiikalla pitäisi kait verkkoaidalla erottaa myös kaikki jalkakäytävät ja pyörätiet ajoradasta suojateita lukuunottamatta. Jotka nekin ilmeisesti pitäisi korvata ali- ja ylikuluilla. Ja sitähän todella yritettiinkin vaikkapa Kaivokadulla, mutta huonolla menestyksellä.

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta jos perusteena todella on turvallisuus, niin samalla logiikalla pitäisi kait verkkoaidalla erottaa myös kaikki jalkakäytävät ja pyörätiet ajoradasta suojateita lukuunottamatta.


Psykologiaa. Raidehärpäkkeen alle jääminen on "pahempaa" kuin kumipyörävirityksen.

----------


## vristo

> Psykologiaa. Raidehärpäkkeen alle jääminen on "pahempaa" kuin kumipyörävirityksen.


Niin, bussin pyörähän taas on tuhovoimaltaan ihmiskehoon nähden samaa luokkaa kuin panssarivaunun telaketju.

----------


## kouvo

> Niin, bussin pyörähän taas on tuhovoimaltaan ihmiskehoon nähden samaa luokkaa kuin panssarivaunun telaketju.


Aivan. Psykologiaa, ei fysiikkaa.

----------


## vristo

Olen juuti tällä hetkellä joukkoliikenneharrastusmatkalla Göteborgissa. Pari ensimmäistä havaintoa: kaksinivelbussien matkustusmukavauus ei ole parasta mahdollista luokkaa ja varsinkin perävaunussa ollaan melkoisessa "vuoristoradassa", kun kadulla on esim. hidastetöyssyjä. Hyvä kun penkillä pysyi. Ei siis mitenkään ratikan luokkaa. Lisää arvioita myöhemmin; kaikki ei olekaan niin "ruusuisen hienosti" nyt iun täällä on paikanpäällä hommaa katselemassa.

----------


## vristo

(Aluksi pahoitteluni edellisen viestini parista kirjoitusvirheestäni; kirjoittele näitä viestejä kosketusnäyttöisellä kännykälläni ja välillä tulee hieman sohlattua.)

Täällä Göteborgissa on tullut todistettua varsin hyvin toimivaa avorahastusta koko liikenteessä. Selväähän on, että tällainen rahastuskäytäntö on ratikoissa, mutta myös bussihin noustaan kyyttiin kaikista ovista ja myös korttilukijat on kaikilla ovilla. Myös ns. etumatalaan telibussiin oli varsin helppoa nousta takaovestakin; ainakin minun mielestäni tämä "mörkö" poistui lopullisesti. Vain Västtrafiken-Express-bussilinjoilla, jotka ovat usein aika maaseutumaisia noustiin kyytiin etuovesta ja poistutaan keskiovesta. Kuljettajat, koko alueella, eivät käsittele käteistä rahaa ollenkaan, vaan matka maksetaan Västtrafiken-matkakortilla olevalla arvolla tai kaudella (näiden osto ja lataus erittäin helppoa koko alueella Västtrafiken-toimistoista, Pressbyroneista, 7Eleveneista, monista marketeista yms.). Myös kertakortteja on voi ostaa ja tekstiviestiliput ovat laajasti käytössä koko alueen liikentessä. Helmi-laitetta kehittyneempi järjestelmä kattaa myös koko liikenteen (tästä enemmän juttua myöhemmin, kuvien kera). Em. järjestelmä kuuluttaa myös pysäkit koko alueella.

Raitioliikenne on, lyhysti sanottua, aivan eri planeetalta kuin Helsingissä.

Mutta, näistä lisää seuraavissa raporteissa.

----------


## vristo

Istutaan tällä hetkellä kaksikerros-VanHool-bussissa (Nettbuss liikennöi) Västtrafik-linjalla Göteborg-Borås, jossa on langaton nettiyhteys. Ja toki täkäläinen "Helmi-järjestelmä" informoi näyttöruuduin ja puheella (mm. seuraava pysäkki).

----------


## vristo

Maanantai-iltana kävimme tutustumassa Göteborgin saaristoon, jonne pääsee raitiolinja 11 eteläisen päättärin, Saltholmenin, tuntumassa olevan vesibussiterminaalin kautta. Ja sehän oli- "Västrafik- l samarbete med Styrsobolaget"- eli tilaaja oli vahvasti mukana myös vesiliikenteessä ja noissa tilavissa vesibusseissa oli jopa linjakilvet (Västtrafik-linja 181) sekä paikallinen "Helmi-laite" (mikä sen systeemin nimi siellä onkaan?), joka linjan lisäksi näyttää määränpään sekä kaksi seuraavaa pysäkkiä (tässä tapauksessa laituri tai satama) ja myös kuuluttaa (seuraava pysäkki), aivan kuten jokaikisessä Västtrafik-joukkoliikennevälineessä koko alueella. Jopa saarten sisällä oli Västtrafik-kutsuliikenne (tätä ajoneuvoa emme nähneet), vaikka autoliikenne niissä on muuten hyvin vähäistä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:14 ----------

Pieni kysymys ruotsinkielen tuntijoille: onko HSL-bussiliikenteessä käytettävien tilaajavärityksellisten bussien perissä lukeva ruotsikielinen, "HRT-I samarbete Pohjolan Liikenne, ruotsikielem kieliopin mukaista? Eikö tuossa kuuluisi olla prepositio "med" (työskennellä jonkun kanssa)? Näin olen nähnyt kaikkialla täällä Ruotsissa, joissa vastaavaa ilmaisua käytetään, vastaavassa asiayhteydessä. Eli, pitäisikö olla: "HRT-I samarbete *med* Pohjolan Liikenne"?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mitä tulee Ruotsissa puhuttavaan ruotsiin, niin kyllä sana med tuohon väliin kuuluu. Suomessa käytettävästä ruotsista en osaa sanoa. Pieniä eroja nimittäin löytyy aika paljonkin. Tässä tapauksessa itse epäilisin painovirhettä, mutta joku foorumin suomenruotsalaisista osannee vastata tähän.

----------


## kuukanko

> onko HSL-bussiliikenteessä käytettävien tilaajavärityksellisten bussien perissä lukeva ruotsikielinen, "HRT-I samarbete Pohjolan Liikenne, ruotsikielem kieliopin mukaista?


Kunhan palaat Suomeen, kehotan katsomaan, mitä siellä perissä oikeasti lukee.

----------


## vristo

> Kunhan palaat Suomeen, kehotan katsomaan, mitä siellä perissä oikeasti lukee.


Mulla on kuvakin HSL-bussin perästä. Voitko täsmentää, mitä tarkoitat?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Pieni kysymys ruotsinkielen tuntijoille: onko HSL-bussiliikenteessä käytettävien tilaajavärityksellisten bussien perissä lukeva ruotsikielinen, "HRT-I samarbete Pohjolan Liikenne, ruotsikielem kieliopin mukaista? Eikö tuossa kuuluisi olla prepositio "med" (työskennellä jonkun kanssa)? Näin olen nähnyt kaikkialla täällä Ruotsissa, joissa vastaavaa ilmaisua käytetään, vastaavassa asiayhteydessä. Eli, pitäisikö olla: "HRT-I samarbete *med* Pohjolan Liikenne"?


Käsittääkseni pitäisi, mutta nuo tekstit ja logot ovat hiukan eri järjestyksessä kuin mainitsit. Ensin on teksti "yhteistyössä / i samarbete" ja sitten HSL:n ja liikennöitsijän logot, ja logojen väliin kai kuuluisi kuvitella sana "ja" (tai "och"). Olisihan myös suomen kielen kieliopin vastaista, jos bussin perässä lukisi "HSL yhteistyössä Pohjolan Liikenne".

----------


## Nak

> Käsittääkseni pitäisi, mutta nuo tekstit ja logot ovat hiukan eri järjestyksessä kuin mainitsit. Ensin on teksti "yhteistyössä / i samarbete" ja sitten HSL:n ja liikennöitsijän logot, ja logojen väliin kai kuuluisi kuvitella sana "ja" (tai "och"). Olisihan myös suomen kielen kieliopin vastaista, jos bussin perässä lukisi "HSL yhteistyössä Pohjolan Liikenne".


näin minäkin sen olen sisäistänyt ja/och paikalle tosin kuvitteellinen &-merkki  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Mulla on kuvakin HSL-bussin perästä. Voitko täsmentää, mitä tarkoitat?


Katso sieltä kuvasta, mitä siellä lukee. Minun mielestäni siellä lukee niin kuin Matkalainen kirjoitti, ei niin kuin sinä kirjoitit.

----------


## 339-DF

"HRT i samarbete _med_ PL" on oikein. "HRT i samarbete PL" ei ole.

Mutta voi myös sanoa "HRT och PL i samarbete". Sehän olisi kuin "HSL ja PL yhteistyössä".

----------


## Zambo

> Katso sieltä kuvasta, mitä siellä lukee. Minun mielestäni siellä lukee niin kuin Matkalainen kirjoitti, ei niin kuin sinä kirjoitit.


http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/#/kuvat/...inja+14-06.JPG

Kyllä tuo mielestäni on harvinaisen selvästi tulkittavissa (vaikka muutama merkki välistä puuttuukin) seuraavasti:

Yhteistyössä: HSL *ja* Liikennöitsijä

----------


## 339-DF

Ei tuo Åbergin kuva minusta sisällä virhettä. Tai jos haluaa sananmukaisesti pilkkua viilata, niin kai se voisi olla

Yhteistyössä / i samarbete: HSL ÅL

tai

Yhteistyössä / i samarbete: HSL & ÅL (tai ja/och)

tai

Yhteistyössä / i samarbete: HSL, ÅL

Mutta kontekstia ajatellen tuo teippaus on minusta ihan okei tuollaisenaan eikä logoja ainakaan pilkulla kannata toisistaan erottaa. Jos jonkun antaa itseään häiritä, niin korkeintaan sen, että "yhteistyössä" on pienellä alkukirjaimella, mutta sehän on vaan trendikästä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Samaa mieltä tuosta ÅL:n autosta. Viesti menee perille, vaikka siinä ei kielioppia sovelletakaan. Eikä sitä tarvitsekaan soveltaa, kun tuollainen informaatio on tarkoitus sisäistää sillä sekunnilla eikä ole tarkoitettu, että sitä jäätäisiin tihrustamaan. Ylimääräiset sanat tai merkit saattaisivat vain sekoittaa ohikulkijain päitä.

----------


## vristo

Okei, kiitoksia hyvistä vastauksistanne ruotsinkielen kysymykseeni. Tarkoitukseni ei ollut trollata tai muuta sellaista, vaan ihan oikeasti halusin tietää, onko HSL-bussien perissä oleva teksti oikean kieliasun mukainen. Hyväksytään, että "/". on yhtä kuin "ja/och" ja tokihan asia tulee sillä selväksi.
On jo lähes 25 vuotta siitä kun pääsin ylioppilaaksi, enkä sen jälkeen ole juuri käyttänyt ruotsia, mutta tiesin foorumin jäsenissä olevan kieltenopettajia sekä Ruotsissa asuvia, jotka tietäisivät asian paremmin.

Mutta, palataan aiheeseen ja pari kuvaa se alustukseksi:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...81935543_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...98336721_n.jpg

Juttelin monien kuljettajien kanssa Göteborgissa ja tämän "stombusslinje 16" kuljettaja (Västtrafik, yhteistyössä Veolia Transport) oli erittäin mukava kaveri ja sain jopa istahtaa tämän 24-metrisen kaksoisnivel-Volvon kuskinpaikalle. Pituutta riittää, mutta kameroita on kuljettajan apua peilien lisäksi. Itse kojelauta vastaa ihan normaalia nykyaikaista Volvo-bussin kojelautaa, joka on minullekin tuttu. Toisessa kuvassa on sitten tämä Västtrafikin "Helmi-laitteen" kuljettajanäyttö (tämä Veolian kuljettaja otti kyseisen kuvan itse). Vaikutti varsin pätevältä laitteelta ja olisinkin hyvin kiinnostunut kuulemaan tuosta järjestelmästä enemmänkin. Kuten kuvsta näkyy, sillä hallitaan koko auton infojärjestemää ja se näyttää kuljettajalle jokaisen pysäkin aikataulun. Toki se näyttää myös miten hyvin aikataulussa kuljetaan ja kuvassa on 2min. 5 sek. aikaa lähtöön päätepysäkiltä (toki HSL:n Helmikin näytää tämän). Linjakilpien hallinta oli myös mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta: tämä laite ohjaa niitä automaattisesti. Kun kuljettaja saapuu päätepysäkille, näyttöihin tulee automaattisesti "Ei i trafik". Tämä jälkeen kuljettaja ajaa tauolle tai lähtölaituriin ja kun lähtöön on aikaa alle 5 min. oikea linja, oikeine määränpäineen, ilmestyy näyttöihin. Järjestelmä ohjaa luonnollisesti myös sisänäyttöjä sekä automaattikuulutuksia. 

Sama järjestelmä on käytössä koko Västtrafik-liikenteessä, riippumatta joukkoliikennevälineestä. 

Alla kuvia Västtrafik-vesibussiliikenteestä ("I samarbete med Styrsöbolaget")Göteborgin saaristoon:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...18101169_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...50676422_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...05734033_n.jpg

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hyväksytään, että "/". on yhtä kuin "ja/och" ja tokihan asia tulee sillä selväksi.


Ei kun kauttamerkki erottelee ne eri kieliversiot yhteistyössä-sanasta. Se ei ole siinä ja-sana. Ja-sana on se logojen väli. Muutenhan siinä lukisi "yhteistyössä ja yhteistyössä".

----------


## vristo

Avorahastus oli tosiaankin käytössä kaikkialla Göteborgin liikenteessä ja joukkoliikennevälineeseen voi nousta mistä ovesta tahansa. Ympäristökunnissa ja kaupungeissa (mm Borås) noustiin kyytiin kuitenkin etuovesta ja näytettiin korttia kuljettajan myyntilaitteeseen. Siitä pystyi myös ostamaan paperisia lippuja, mutta vain kortin arvolla tai maksaa pankki- tai luottokorteilla (PIN-koodilaite oli kaikkialla paitsi Göteborgin keskustaliikenteessä). Myös tekstiviestiliput ovat käytössä koko liikenteessä (tämä tosin vaatiin ruotsalainen kännyliittymän). Lähetetään tietty kirjainkoodi (lista koodeista lukee kaikissa oppaissa ja liikennevälineissä) numeroon 72450 ja paluuviestissä tulee valitsemansa matkalippu. Itse käytimme kolmen päivä kokoalueen turistilippua, joka on joukkoliikenneharrastajalle hyvä matkalippu. Kuljettajat ja muukaan rahastushenkilöstö ei käytä käteistä rahaa ollenkaan, mutta jokaisessa joukkoliikennevälineessä on kuitenkin myyntilaite, jolla hallitaan koko bussin/raitiovaunun/pendelijunan/vesibussin lippujärjestelmää, kortinlukijoineen (Göteborgin kaupunkiliikenteessä näin on joka ovella).

Kuvassa Västtrafik-liikenteen lippujärjestelmän hallintalaite ja sen yläpuolella ajoneuvon hallinta- sekä etuisuusjärjestelmien hallintalaite (kuvassa näkyy myös maksukorttien PIN-koodilaite):

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...65019218_n.jpg

Tässä kuvassa näkyy göteborgilaisen ratikan lipunmyyntiautomaatti:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...35551745_n.jpg

Tässä kuvassa näkyy I-Shift-vaihteisen Volvo 8500 (B12BLE, facelift) hallintalaitteita. Noiden "signalprio"-nappien toimintaperiaatetta en onnistunut selvittämään.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...69582755_n.jpg

----------


## hylje

> Tässä kuvassa näkyy I-Shift-vaihteisen Volvo 8500 (B12BLE, facelift) hallintalaitteita. Noiden "signalprio"-nappien toimintaperiaatetta en onnistunut selvittämään.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...69582755_n.jpg


Signalprio antaisi ymmärtää kyseessä olevan liikennevalojen (signal) etuuksien (priority) käsinhallinta. Suuntanapeilla kaiketi pyydetään laitteen valitsemalle lähestyvälle liikennevalojärjestelmälle etuutta haluttuun suuntaan, vaikkei sitä olisi ohjelmoitu etukäteen.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Itsellänikin on vierailuiltani positiiviset mielikuvat Göteborgin joukkoliikenteestä.




> Avorahastus oli tosiaankin käytössä kaikkialla Göteborgin liikenteessä ja joukkoliikennevälineeseen voi nousta mistä ovesta tahansa. Ympäristökunnissa ja kaupungeissa (mm Borås) noustiin kyytiin kuitenkin etuovesta ja näytettiin korttia kuljettajan myyntilaitteeseen. Siitä pystyi myös ostamaan paperisia lippuja, mutta vain kortin arvolla tai maksaa pankki- tai luottokorteilla (PIN-koodilaite oli kaikkialla paitsi Göteborgin keskustaliikenteessä).


Mielenkiintoista on myös, että maksuvälineenä busseissa (mutta ei automaateissa) käy myös Visa Electron ja Maestro, ajatus joka Suomessa tuntuu olevan mahdoton.

Taustallahan käteisen käyttämättömyydessä on Arbetsmiljöverketin päätös muutaman vuoden takaa, jonka mukaan kuljettajat eivät työturvallisuussyistä (ryöstöt) saa käsitellä käteistä. Tämän takia esim. Tukholmassakin kuljettajien lipunmyynti lakkasi. Sama instanssi on myös mm. määrännyt siirtämään bussireittejä pois kaduilta joissa on hidastetöyssyjä. Miksei meillä Suomessa ole vastaavaa viranomaista? Voitaisiin saada vauhtia kuljettajalipunmyynnin poistoon ja järkeä katu-/reittisuunnitteluun  :Wink: .




> Tässä kuvassa näkyy I-Shift-vaihteisen Volvo 8500 (B12BLE, facelift) hallintalaitteita. Noiden "signalprio"-nappien toimintaperiaatetta en onnistunut selvittämään.


Varmaa tietoa ei minullakaan ole, mutta ymmärtääkseni näillä hallitaan valoetuuksia paikoissa, joissa (yhteisellä bussi-ratikkakaistalla) raitiovaunut tilaavat valot vaihteenkääntäjän tms. tekniikan avulla, jota ei busseista luonnollisestikaan löydy.

----------


## vristo

> Signalprio antaisi ymmärtää kyseessä olevan liikennevalojen (signal) etuuksien (priority) käsinhallinta. Suuntanapeilla kaiketi pyydetään laitteen valitsemalle lähestyvälle liikennevalojärjestelmälle etuutta haluttuun suuntaan, vaikkei sitä olisi ohjelmoitu etukäteen.


Jotain tuollaista ajattelinkin, mutta en ollut ihan varma.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:58 ----------




> Sama instanssi on myös mm. määrännyt siirtämään bussireittejä pois kaduilta joissa on hidastetöyssyjä. Miksei meillä Suomessa ole vastaavaa viranomaista?


Göteborgissa ainakin oli hidastetöyssyjä ihan siinä missä HSL-alueellakin. Kun matkattiin hieman vanhemman Volvon kaksoisnivelbussin kyydissä, perävaunussa, ei töyssyjen kohdalla meinannut penkillä pysyä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:01 ----------

Bussinkuljettajan ajotavanseurantalaitteen näyttö Keolis-Busslink-yhtiön bussissa, Västtrafik-linjalla 511 (Partille - Landvetterin lentokenttä):

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...53120540_n.jpg

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jonkinlaisia Signalprio-laitteita löytyy tietääkseni täällä myös muiden kaupunkien busseista, esim. Tukholmasta, Sundsvallista, Helsingborgista. Ties vaikka ihan kaikkialta Ruotsissa. Nappia käytetään esim. tässä kohdassa, jossa raitiovaunuille on valot kahteen suuntaan, vasemmalle ja eteen tunneliin. Signalprioa vasemmalle painamalla saa bussille vihreän vasemmalle. Bussithan siis käyttävät tuossa takana samaa pysäkkiä raitiovaunujen kanssa, manuaalisuus ilmeisesti tämän vuoksi. On toki myös lukuisia tavallisempiakin risteyksiä, joissa valot saa pysymään bussille vihreänä niin kauan kunnes risteys on ylitetty. Tästä on etua mm. silloin kun kuljettaja jo kaukaa näkee, että risteykseen on sivusta saapumassa autoja, joille valo tulisi kohta vaihtumaan vihreäksi.

----------


## vristo

Sitten muutamia risuja Västtrafik-liikenteelle: 

Ensinnäkin, pysäkeillä ja terminaaleissa on kyllä linjakohtaisia aikatauluja, mutta joka pysäkiltä puuttuu joukkoliikennekartta (sellainen kuin HSL-pysäkeillä on). Iso kartta löytyy kyllä Västtrafik-toimistoista, mutta siitäkään ei saa maantieteellistä käsitystä alueesta. Sanalla sanoen:  on vaikeaa paikantaa kulloistakin pysäkkiä ja mitä linjoja siitä menee ja minne siitä pääsee.

Myös matkan maksaminen sirukortilla "Västtrafik-seutubusseissa" on hieman aikaavievää. Mutta, vaikka homma toisinaan hieman kesti, kuljettajilla riitti aina kärsivällisyyttä. Eräässä tapauksessa nuoripari tuli kyytiin ja heidän korttinsa ei jotain syystä riittänyt. Naispuolinen kuljettaja kertoi tilanteen varsin jämptisti, mutta asiallisesti. Lopputulos oli se, että ko. matkaajat maksoivat matkansa kortillaan, mutta ostotilanne päättyi siitä huolimatta hymysuin ja hieman naureskellen. Tällaista asiakaspalveluasennetta minä ihailen; saadaan negatiivinen tilanne muuttumaan iloiseksi. Kunnioitetaan asiakasta, mutta siitä huolimatta ei anneta periksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:21 ----------

Painin myös merkille, että paikallinen "Helmi-laite" näytti okaisella "ajamallamme" linjalla joukkoliikennevälineen olevan jonkinverran (joitain minuutteja) myöhässä. Ei kertaakaan etuajassa. Monesti varsinkin ratikat pysähtyivät joka pysäkillä (mahdollinen välipisteaika), avasivat sekä sulkivat kaikki ovet kerralla ja jatkoivat matkaa. Keskustassa on kauttaaltaan kolmenkympin nopeusrajoitus, mutta sen ulkopuolella huippunopeus /artikoilla) oli yleensä noin 60 km/h.

----------


## Compact

> Monesti varsinkin ratikat pysähtyivät joka pysäkillä (mahdollinen välipisteaika), avasivat sekä sulkivat kaikki ovet kerralla ja jatkoivat matkaa.


Muistelen, että Gööteporissa on ihan sellainen toimintamääräys voimassa, että raitiovaunu pysähtyy aina pysäkillä, oli sitten tulijoita/menijöitä tahi ei. Ja olikohan sitten poikkeusjuttu sellainen, että jos pysäkki on todella vähäkäyttöinen jollain asumattomalla alueella, niin silloin sellaisesta pääsee tarvittaessa ohi pysähtymättäkin, mutta siitä on pysäkkikatoksen katonkulmassa merkkinä jokin raitamaalaus (kuljettajan tietooon).

----------


## vristo

> Muistelen, että Gööteporissa on ihan sellainen toimintamääräys voimassa, että raitiovaunu pysähtyy aina pysäkillä, oli sitten tulijoita/menijöitä tahi ei. Ja olikohan sitten poikkeusjuttu sellainen, että jos pysäkki on todella vähäkäyttöinen jollain asumattomalla alueella, niin silloin sellaisesta pääsee tarvittaessa ohi pysähtymättäkin, mutta siitä on pysäkkikatoksen katonkulmassa merkkinä jokin raitamaalaus (kuljettajan tietooon).


Aivan joo. Bussi- tai ratikkapysäkeilläkään ei näytetä pysäytysmerkkiä (koskee myös Tukholmaa) vaan, jos pysäkillä on porukkaa niin em. joukkoliikenneväline pysähtyy. Itseasiassa kerran Tukholmassa, näytin pysäkkiä lähestyvälle bussille pysähtymismerkin (Helsingin malliin), jolloin sen kuljettaja hieman huvittuneena totesi "ettei hän ole mikään taksikuski".  :Wink:

----------


## Max

> Aivan joo. Bussi- tai ratikkapysäkeilläkään ei näytetä pysäytysmerkkiä (koskee myös Tukholmaa) vaan, jos pysäkillä on porukkaa niin em. joukkoliikenneväline pysähtyy. Itseasiassa kerran Tukholmassa, näytin pysäkkiä lähestyvälle bussille pysähtymismerkin (Helsingin malliin), jolloin sen kuljettaja hieman huvittuneena totesi "ettei hän ole mikään taksikuski".


Ihan sama systeemi on myös Puolassa kautta koko maan. Joukkoliikenneväline pysähtyy normaalisti aina kaikille pysäkeille, oli väkeä tai ei. Jos pysäkissä on merkintä n/ż niin silloin on annettava merkki, mutta tällaisia pysäkkejä ei varsinkaan raitiolinjoilla ole juuri lainkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Mm. Göteborgin uusista bussikaistoista kerrottiin 25.4. pidetyssä HLJ-seminaarissa, jonka aiheena oli liikennepoliittisten valintojen vaikutukset suurilla pohjoismaisilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Suurimman painoarvon sai Göteborg, josta esityksen piti Göteborgin joukkoliikennejohtajan virasta 2007 eläkkeelle jäänyt Bernt Nielsen.

Esitykset löytyvät HSL:n sivuilta: http://www.hsl.fi/FI/HLJ/2015/uutisk...ri2542013.aspx

----------

